# Anthony Weiner



## Joewilly (Mar 6, 2011)

I just watched his press conference. Weiner is the local congressman here, if you haven't heard the story, he was accused of sending naughty pics of himself to a young girl through face book. He just admitted it, after dancing around for the last week, just short of denying.
I don't get these people in public life. They seem to think they're entitled to do anything, and that, no one will ever find out. Just like some brain dead petty criminal does.
Weiner said his wife supports him, they showed a pic of her standing next to him smiling, but she herself was not there. Wonder will she have a press conference to point out that Anthony's on his own on this one.
Weiner is a big tax / nanny state guy, he wants to raise taxes on inheritances ( he actually said ...'your dead, you have no say where your money goes...'), he pushed for a national ID card, so the gov't will know where you go, what you do at all times ( how'd that work out for you Mr. Weiner ?), and a surcharge on gasoline...so that you pay more the more you drive. etc.
He's not stepping down, I guess he believes integrity is not a requirement for serving in Congress.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

What a weiner. "Politics as usual" is alive and well. (Note to self: Do not go thru with the plan of showing nude pics of yourself on this site...ok, stamped in the old noggin')


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Saint Francis said:


> What a weiner. "Politics as usual" is alive and well. (Note to self: Do not go thru with the plan of showing nude pics of yourself on this site...ok, stamped in the old noggin')


HAHAHA good advice to live by lol


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

It's been all over the news here LOL! They all think with the wrong brain IMO. Look at Arnold schwartznegger (sp?) He no sooner steps down and the mistress that he had a kid with ten years back appears out of nowhere. I just want to know what the heck he was thinking getting with that manly looking woman with the big boobs. Eww...She is hideous. Not that Maria is much better looking but she is better looking than his mistress. I guess the thought that a man would cheat with a woman better looking than his wife went out the window that day. He definitely thought with the wrong part or was drunk LOL! The terminator is being terminated!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm constantly surprised by these kinds of stories. It's got quite a lot of coverage down here too. How did he think he was going to get away with it? The best thing about this story is the wide range of classic "Weiner" headlines that accompany it.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

aus_staffy said:


> I'm constantly surprised by these kinds of stories. It's got quite a lot of coverage down here too. How did he think he was going to get away with it? The best thing about this story is the wide range of classic "Weiner" headlines that accompany it.


Perfect name huh? Last name Weiner, he's a weiner and thinks with his weiner  Like don't these men see what happens to these other politicians past? You would think that they would "think twice" before courting another female and ruining there careers and destroying there families.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I know right, at first he was all talking like HAHA been the butt of weiner jokes since I was a kid! 

So pissed he assumed it would blow over, I mean come on since John Edwards NOTHING will go away.

AND JOHN EDWARDS! He is the worst! hiding his pregnant mistress with campaign funds! the NERVE people have!!!


----------



## Joewilly (Mar 6, 2011)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> It's been all over the news here LOL! They all think with the wrong brain IMO. Look at Arnold schwartznegger (sp?) He no sooner steps down and the mistress that he had a kid with ten years back appears out of nowhere. I just want to know what the heck he was thinking getting with that manly looking woman with the big boobs. Eww...She is hideous. Not that Maria is much better looking but she is better looking than his mistress. I guess the thought that a man would cheat with a woman better looking than his wife went out the window that day. He definitely thought with the wrong part or was drunk LOL! The terminator is being terminated!


Now now...everyone can't be beautiful......

Makes me think of Clinton....as Pres, presumably there would be plenty of beautiful women for him to dally with....but his choices were all just ordinary folks...guess he is really a man of the people.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Joewilly said:


> Now now...everyone can't be beautiful......
> 
> Makes me think of Clinton....as Pres, presumably there would be plenty of beautiful women for him to dally with....but his choices were all just ordinary folks...guess he is really a man of the people.


I know LOL!! Beauty is on the inside or in the eye of the beholder.....But supposedly Arnold has more women that have not come forward. Or he is suspected to have more. Who knows :roll:


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

ames said:


> AND JOHN EDWARDS! He is the worst! hiding his pregnant mistress with campaign funds! the NERVE people have!!!


Plus the fact that his wife was diagnosed or being treated for cancer at the time of his affair. :flush: selfish jerk!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I am so tired of hearing about this guy! He is taking away from the Casey Anthony trial news! haha


----------

